# BOA Lancing System reviews



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

boa rocks

double boa is uber awesome

i have heard tho, that the DC boots suck

and so you are better off looking at the Vans


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Boa is ok, but for me I could never get the boot to fit quite right. The system seemed to pull more on the upper parts of the lace and not the lower ones. This was addressed with double boa systems, one for the lower and one for the upper. I haven't tried on a pair yet but I get that solved the only problem I had with them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes the BOA focus (double) is great. The jury is still out on DC boots, but I would say look elsewhere at this point. I had a pair of last years Allegiance that I bought late last season. With less than 20 days on them the outer stitching on the boot blew out. Now this could be a one off or a problem indicative of the line. I brought them back to the shop in early to mid May and they sent them back to DC. I still haven't heard a thing about what they are going to do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boa is fucking fantastic. DC boots fucking suck big hairy donkey balls and should be eliminated from the snowboarding world.

If you go with single boa and want it tighter in the lower region you need to flex into the boot. Boa is just like a ski boot, how you flex in it is how you'll make it tighter in other areas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there any other brand that uses the Boa system other than DC boots. I know they all have their own fast system, but the question goes directly at BOA system. 


Funny thing, in the Wakeboard industry Hyperlite has a couple of boots with the BOA system and they suck big time. They usually don't last more than a couple of months before giving out.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ i post and yet no one reads!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ^^ i post and yet no one reads!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

My bad, your posts are a bit of a pain to read at times, your Brit english is to advance for me.

But yeah that post was readable ups , will never happen again :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> your posts are a bit of a pain to read at times,


_ba-zing_, as seppos have a predilection to say


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vans, K2, and 32 use the Dual system.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Ride's 09 line includes at least one dual Boa boot.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't forget PaoloSmythe's favorite company..... FLOW!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Wat are the best BOA dual lancing systems boots at the moment in the market?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

No experience with them but I heard that the Vans and 32 Focus are a popular choice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Duffman2315 said:


> Wat are the best BOA dual lancing systems boots at the moment in the market?


The ones that fit your foot.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The ones that fit your foot.


As always.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I picked up a pair of DC Allegiance boots toward the end of last season. I put in probably 10 days on them before the season ended and was mildly happy. The dual BOA is awesome for quick adjustments on the slopes and they feel awesome on my feet for 90% of the day.

2 complaints: They definitely pack out, so go a size down from what your shoe size is. I went 1/2 size and after 6 or 7 days riding, I wished I'd gotten a size 10 instead of 10.5. 

Highly questionable durability - Am seeing them start to fall apart and with not even 1/2 a season worth of riding. If it keeps up, they'll be dead long before Jan 09 hits.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> I picked up a pair of DC Allegiance boots toward the end of last season. I put in probably 10 days on them before the season ended and was mildly happy. The dual BOA is awesome for quick adjustments on the slopes and they feel awesome on my feet for 90% of the day.
> 
> 2 complaints: They definitely pack out, so go a size down from what your shoe size is. I went 1/2 size and after 6 or 7 days riding, I wished I'd gotten a size 10 instead of 10.5.
> 
> Highly questionable durability - Am seeing them start to fall apart and with not even 1/2 a season worth of riding. If it keeps up, they'll be dead long before Jan 09 hits.


Therefore, BOA good, DC Bad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty much the same experience with my DC Allegiance boots. I blew the outer stitching. I just got a brand new pair today. I suspect they are going to do the same dang thing come this fall. I'll probably end up going to a mountain shop I know of to get a real pair of boots early on this season.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> Which is strange since IIRC, Vans Cirro is basically the same thing as the DC Allegiance, only with more bells and whistles. And I've not heard many bad reviews about Vans boots (Fargo or Cirro) ever.
> 
> Or am I smoking crack when I say Cirro = souped up Allegiance?


Yes, what I'm saying is the BOA system is good but the DC boot quality is not. If you're feet fit the Vans Focus then buy the Focus over the DC boots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> I picked up a pair of DC Allegiance boots toward the end of last season. I put in probably 10 days on them before the season ended and was mildly happy. The dual BOA is awesome for quick adjustments on the slopes and they feel awesome on my feet for 90% of the day.
> 
> 2 complaints: They definitely pack out, so go a size down from what your shoe size is. I went 1/2 size and after 6 or 7 days riding, I wished I'd gotten a size 10 instead of 10.5.
> 
> Highly questionable durability - Am seeing them start to fall apart and with not even 1/2 a season worth of riding. If it keeps up, they'll be dead long before Jan 09 hits.


FYI a 10 and a 10.5 is exactly the same regardless of what anyone tells you. Unless they use a 1 to 1 sizing ratio, which DC doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

rookie question haha......what is the BOA dual lancing? also everyone seems to be bagging out the DC boots, anyone ever experienced the DC torch?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well how rookie do you want to go?

do you know what Boa laces are?

if so, then you can surely imagine each boot having two systems; one for the lower and one for the upper yar?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Torch is a really low end boot with really shitty tech.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> well how rookie do you want to go?
> 
> do you know what Boa laces are?
> 
> if so, then you can surely imagine each boot having two systems; one for the lower and one for the upper yar?


pretty rookie mate.......

and no i dont know what Boa laces are. So the torch is a shitty boot? is it shitty enough for the stitchings to rip from a few days of boarding?


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

well boa laces are this system where the boots are laced with this thin metal wire that is wound into a small knob on the boot that you twist to tighten and just pop open to loosen. Its a lot easier than dealing with laces. The double boa is the same thing just there are two knobs, one for the lower half of the boot and one for the upper. This gives you a lot more control over how the boots can be tighened. just google boa snowboard boots and im sure you will get some pictures to get an idea what it looks like.

as for the torch i personally dont have any experience with that boot but from what i hear a lot of dc boots tend to rip up pretty easily so you would probably be better off with something in the same price range from a more respected brand. I suggest looking at boots by solomon, 32, burton or ride, just to name a few. Just make sure the thing fits your foot well. I got a brand new pair of boots last year that i discovered dont work for my feet, so even tho they are in perfect condition i have to go buy some new ones this year So the moral of the story is try on as many pairs as possible until you find the perfect fit. good luck!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

:: BOA Technology :: The Boa Lacing System :: DC and 32 suck donkey balls.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

My sister in law has DC's with the BOA and she loves them as she found it hard to get boots with laces tight enough on her own. My brother used to spend every morning before heading up the mountain doing her boots up.
I have DC Phase's. I dont know what everyone is going on about bagging DC's quality. Neither of us have had any problems with our DC's. Mine are about 4 years old and hers id say are 2 years old.
We're from Australia so we don't have a long snow season, but lately ive probably been doing about 20 days in a season.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

I have the DC Rogue's & i have to say that im very happy with the BOA lacing & the boots, no problems with stitching blowing out after 2 season's use. This is a pretty old model tho & is no longer available. I got em 3 yrs ago off ebay & they were a used pair, perhaps they just dont build the DC's like they used to anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

yeh thats what i had though BOAs were thanks for the help! i guess poeple have their own opinions on boots, but i do agree it'll have to be a boot that fits you nicely


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I just picked up a set of vans cirros and holy shit are they amazing!!!! the dual boa system rocks. For the past 3 seasons I rode a Vans fargo and the cirro is a way better boot. If the boa system fits your foot then go for it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I had the 07/08 DC Judge boots with the Boa system on it. Horrible experience for me. There were times where the button just popped off by itself, leaving me near-crashing into trees and such. Didn't get tight enough for me. Also didn't fit right, but that was probably just the inner lining of the boot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Well thats just a shitty boot from a shitty company.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I loved the BOA system on the K2 Raider boots.

They work very well and make it much easier to adjust midday.

The only issue I had was that the wire/lace around my left ankle started to work the leather into such a softness that the wire basically tightened all the way down to the outside of my ankle. Basically, it created a very strong pressure point on the outside of the ankle bone that made even walking in the boots torture. Maybe I tightened down a bit too much, but it would have eventually created the same situation no matter how tight I cranked the BOA.I had to get rid of them and have since gone with Burton Speed Lacing system.

All in all, I LOVED the system, but it just didn't work out in the end.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Boa is an amazing system. Looking back on last season I can say that I have never had a better season because of the Boa System on my boot. I have been boarding for over 15 years and seen it all. With the Boa System you get the dialed in fit with out the hastle of laces that don't tighten enough to hold the heal down. The Focus system is sick. Would recommend it over the single lace system, although I like the Boa on the liner of the K2.
For all of you who are afraid of breakage, although it happens so rarely, I would suggest like all parts in your pack, you should carry extra lace and knob in case of a backcountry, or on mountain emergency . Being a back country boarder it is only common sense to Never leave home with out backup. You can get parts on the Boa Website at :: BOA Technology :: The Boa Lacing System ::. Plan ahead.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I ended up trying a pair of Rosi Crank BOAs as a rental and every size I tried hurt my feet, putting them on was a chore and taking them off required help. Maybe it was just the brand instead of the BOA system. Though I like the ease of just putting on, turning a dial, and done, I ended up with the Burton Motos for the Speed Zone lacing. I know the are a lower end boot, and yeah price was an issue for me, but they work fine for now. There has to be better BOA boots out there without the difficulties.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

snaplok said:


> Maybe it was just the brand instead of the BOA system.


maybe? boa's aren't some magical fitting system. it's a lacing system. even if those rossi's had laces or speedlacing they would still fit horrible on your foot and cause discomfort/pain.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

The maybe was sarcastic.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snaplok said:


> I ended up trying a pair of Rosi Crank BOAs as a rental and every size I tried hurt my feet, putting them on was a chore and taking them off required help. Maybe it was just the brand instead of the BOA system. Though I like the ease of just putting on, turning a dial, and done, I ended up with the Burton Motos for the Speed Zone lacing. I know the are a lower end boot, and yeah price was an issue for me, but they work fine for now. There has to be better BOA boots out there without the difficulties.


It's the rental boot it's not designed to fit your foot or not cause pain. It's designed for people to go up not tighten it down enough and fall on their asses.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Vans has a great BOA system. It allows me to tighten the upper part and leave the lower a little looser. That completely stopped the pain I normally feel with boots and I noticed no performance compromises. In addition, they hold their tightness very well and I never have to stop and fix them.

I wear Vans Cirros, by the way.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

It seems like a few people on this forum had bad experiences with stitching on the DC Allegiance.
I put about 30 days on my 07/08 Judges this season and then got the 08/09 Judges (b/c of the Focus [dual-BOA] system) and put another 30 days on those and didn't have any problems. The inner liner of the 08/09 Judges (where the ankle support area protrudes out to reduce heel-lift) killed the outer ankle bone of my left foot, but my bone there is a huge nob and I've thought about whether or not surgery is possible to reduce it or make it less sensitive.. anyway I just threw the air-bladder liners from the 07/08 Judges into the 08/09 Focus Judges and they've worked great. No durability problems whatsoever, and DC Warranty was fucking amazing (when I originally told them about the ankle bone pain they sent me a pair of Status boots up front which I humbly sent back upon realizing it was my own damn foot anatomy).

I agree with the 10s and 10.5s being the same actual boot though. I think I read in their 09/10 catalog that they'll be changing that.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

The stitching on the DC Allegiance ended up being just fine. Sometime in March of this year, the boots packed out to being painful after 30ish or so riding days. I threw in some Super Feet Green insoles and it helped for a couple days, but it seemed like on Day 35 - even with the Superfeet - the boots were just too painful to ride in anymore. They bruised the ball of my right so badly that 2 runs hurt so bad that I'd have to take off the boots to even walk.

I doubt I'll buy DC boots again.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I will probably never buy a pair of DC boots again. After having the stitching blow in the same place twice on my DC Allegiance boots forget it. I didn't have them long enough to pack them out so no comment there.

Right now I am using a pair of Celsius Cirrus boots. So far so good. The break in period was a little longer than I would have liked. More pain then I care for. Now they are a good fitting boot and the BOA focus system is awesome. They seem to be well made, but I don't even know if I have a doezen days on them yet. So final judgement is yet to be passed.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got a pair of Vans Cirros for everyday riding and a pair of DC Status boots for real hard fast carving with my board rooted firmly to the ground. I got the Status boots too late to try them this year, but since they're Brociety purchases, I can return them next year if they don't pan out. They're FUCKING STIFF as hell, feels like I'm wearing a ski boot, but they've got a hair-trigger response. 

I tried on a pair of DC allegiance boots, but they were way too narrow for my feet, plus I didn't feel any benefit from the pump-up liner... I pumped it up for 5 minutes and it didn't feel any different. I think it's a gimmick, but that's just MHO.

As for my Vans Cirros, those puppies are so comfy I can (and have) walked/boarded in them fully tightened for 8+ hour stretches and not even batted an eye.. no pain at all. I'm tempted to get myself another couple of pairs of them and squirrel them away so I always have a mid-flex focus boa boot that I know won't hurt.

My wife's got her eyes on the Vans B4BC boots coming out next season.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> As for my Vans Cirros, those puppies are so comfy I can (and have) walked/boarded in them fully tightened for 8+ hour stretches and not even batted an eye.. no pain at all. I'm tempted to get myself another couple of pairs of them and squirrel them away so I always have a mid-flex focus boa boot that I know won't hurt.


I'm a big fan of the Cirros too. The custom ankle support things work really well; they help the boot grip the foot, virtually eliminating heel lift, without putting pressure on the ankle bones.


----------

